# Kato started his training!



## PAGal (Sep 10, 2015)

Hi everyone :smile2: In my last post where I introduced Kato, I mentioned we were going to train with Dean Calderon that weekend. Well it turns out I screwed up the date and we actually went this past Sunday :blush: 
Kato was an absolute champ and Dean complimented him many times throughout the training session :grin2: We started working on our tracking, obedience, and brought out the burlap tug for protection. Dean said that I should be able to title him in SchIII with no problem :wild:
I don't know why I feel so relieved, maybe its just because it is nice to hear someone else tell you that you have a nice dog as opposed to telling yourself that statement.
So far we have trained both days since coming back and I plan to go back down to Dean's this coming Sunday  
Here is a picture of Kato just because :smile2:


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

Congrats! He's beautiful!


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

It is nice when someone else validates what we think of our dogs. Especially someone who has been around a lot of dogs. Good looking dog.


----------



## PAGal (Sep 10, 2015)

Deb said:


> Congrats! He's beautiful!


Thank you!


----------



## PAGal (Sep 10, 2015)

cdwoodcox said:


> It is nice when someone else validates what we think of our dogs. Especially someone who has been around a lot of dogs. Good looking dog.


Thank you very much!


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

Wow-those eyes!
And that intimidating stare.
He is a gorgeous boy!!


----------



## PAGal (Sep 10, 2015)

MyHans-someBoy said:


> Wow-those eyes!
> And that intimidating stare.
> He is a gorgeous boy!!


Thank you! He does look scary, I have had children ask me if he is a wolf :laugh2:


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

PAGal said:


> Hi everyone :smile2: In my last post where I introduced Kato, I mentioned we were going to train with Dean Calderon that weekend. Well it turns out I screwed up the date and we actually went this past Sunday :blush:
> Kato was an absolute champ and Dean complimented him many times throughout the training session :grin2: We started working on our tracking, obedience, and brought out the burlap tug for protection. Dean said that I should be able to title him in SchIII with no problem :wild:
> I don't know why I feel so relieved, maybe its just because it is nice to hear someone else tell you that you have a nice dog as opposed to telling yourself that statement.
> So far we have trained both days since coming back and I plan to go back down to Dean's this coming Sunday
> Here is a picture of Kato just because :smile2:


Your dog is beautiful.

What did you think of Dean's training methods? I found him to be quite harsh.


----------



## PAGal (Sep 10, 2015)

zetti said:


> Your dog is beautiful.
> 
> What did you think of Dean's training methods? I found him to be quite harsh.


Thank you! I actually didn't think he was very harsh. Granted this was my first time training with him. He does swear quite a bit and is very honest, but I don't mind that.


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

PAGal said:


> Thank you! I actually didn't think he was very harsh. Granted this was my first time training with him. He does swear quite a bit and is very honest, but I don't mind that.


Maybe he's changed his ways and no longer advocates kicking dogs in the ribs on the track.


----------



## PAGal (Sep 10, 2015)

zetti said:


> Maybe he's changed his ways and no longer advocates kicking dogs in the ribs on the track.


Wow. He must have changed because the approach that he showed me was very much the opposite of kicking a dog in the ribs. When we tracked there was most definitely no kicking, just lots of praise and treats. Should he ever suggest me doing that I will walk away as that is not something that I would ever be comfortable with.


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

PAGal said:


> Wow. He must have changed because the approach that he showed me was very much the opposite of kicking a dog in the ribs. When we tracked there was most definitely no kicking, just lots of praise and treats. Should he ever suggest me doing that I will walk away as that is not something that I would ever be comfortable with.


I did walk out of one of his seminars. His training methods were very harsh and I am not a positive-only trainer. I had a really excellent pup at the time and there was no way in **** I was going to let Dean work him.

I talked to some experienced working dog people online later and they all had the same opinion of Dean.

If he has changed, I'm happy to hear it. Just wanted to give you a heads up. My experience with him was years ago, probably back in 2002 or so. It just feels like yesterday.


----------



## PAGal (Sep 10, 2015)

zetti said:


> I did walk out of one of his seminars. His training methods were very harsh and I am not a positive-only trainer. I had a really excellent pup at the time and there was no way in **** I was going to let Dean work him.
> 
> I talked to some experienced working dog people online later and they all had the same opinion of Dean.
> 
> If he has changed, I'm happy to hear it. Just wanted to give you a heads up. My experience with him was years ago, probably back in 2002 or so. It just feels like yesterday.


I will definitely keep that in the back of my mind. Thank you so much for your insight, I truly do appreciate it!


----------

